# Time to start the chilli



## ewanm77 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thought id better get my finger out and make it seeing as it takes a couple of days to make and im away a lot this month.

Got a couple of lbs of brisket and a pork loin with a basic rub nothing to strong on the grill just now with a pear and cherry wood mix mosty pear but had a couple of chunks of cherry kicking about. never got any pics my camera battery is flat but will put up some when its all cooked tonight


----------



## jockaneezer (Jul 9, 2015)

You're as bad as my old Mother Ewan, she used to put the Christmas Brussels sprouts on to boil in October :)
Still haven't come up with anything novel to q for the meet, got my hog roast to do this Saturday though.


----------



## ewanm77 (Jul 9, 2015)

just October ours have been on since march lol.

the chilli freezes really well and with the weather weve been having I don't know when the next dry day will be.

I thought about doing a leg of lamb with chilli and cream cheese for the meet but I don't know there was so much meat there last year I might just do some sauces and sides


----------



## ewanm77 (Jul 9, 2015)

after 7 hours its ready for chill

<a href="http://s44.photobucket.com/user/fester165/media/fester165003/DSCN1086_zps1bebzzxt.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f27/fester165/fester165003/DSCN1086_zps1bebzzxt.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo


----------



## ewanm77 (Jul 9, 2015)

DSCN1086.JPG



__ ewanm77
__ Jul 9, 2015


















DSCN1087.JPG



__ ewanm77
__ Jul 9, 2015


















DSCN1088.JPG



__ ewanm77
__ Jul 9, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 9, 2015)

That Brisket looks Fantastic!

Can't wait to taste your Chilli again!


----------

